# What is this



## dan2231 (Jul 16, 2010)

Does anyone know what this is other than a caterpillar


----------



## Wandering (Jul 19, 2009)

A picture would be helpful buddy!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Sure would!


----------



## dan2231 (Jul 16, 2010)

I know for some reason it won't let me if anyone knows about caterpillars could you just send me your email and i'll send thes pic straight to you

:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You must be putting up the wrong link or trying to upload from your computer. You need to upload to a photo sharing site and then select the IMG code under the photograph.


----------



## dan2231 (Jul 16, 2010)

It was an Elephant hawk moth thanks guys:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Big 'uns, aren't they?? I remember the first time I found one in the garden, couldn't believe the size of it!


----------



## Wandering (Jul 19, 2009)

Glad I could help bud


----------



## dan2231 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah they are pretty large had to save it from the dog


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, they nice! I've bred thousands of 'em over the years...: victory:


----------

